# Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Ich brauch ne neue Mefo Rute und da interessiert mich diese Rute.
*
Daiwa Morethan 104 MLX Gangster in 3,10m WG: 7-45 gr. Rutengewicht 145 gr.*


Genau meine Länge und Ködergewichtsspektrum sowie ein sehr geringes Rutengewicht.

Kennt oder fischt diese Rute jemand ?

Wäre schön etwas über diese Rute zu erfahren.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*

Moin,

hatte eine aus der Serie die Tage in der Hand als ich mir ´ne Back-up Rute geholt hab!
Welche das jetzt genau war weiß ich nicht aber in meinen Augen stand HABEN WOLLEN ... auf dem Preisschild "..ach ne do´nit!!"
Feiner superleichter Prügel allerdings zu nem (für mich) sehr hohen Preis!!

TL
Micha


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich brauch ne neue Mefo Rute und da interessiert mich diese Rute.
> 
> ...


 

 bevor du dir hier irgendetwas kaufst, fahren wir beide zu den händler!!!!!!!#y

ohne mich machst du nix!!!!:q


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*

Ich kann hier in Ägypten garnichts kaufen,Vossi.

Ich hab die nur im I-Net entdeckt und sie sagt zu mir ganz leise:

*''Nimm mich,kauf mich , ich will zu dir''*.

Jetzt will ich nur wissen ob wir zueinander passen für eine lange Beziehung.


----------



## Gemini (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*

Hast du ein Pharaonengrab geplündert? 

Für das Geld kannst du dir fast auch zwei nette, individuelle Mefo-Ruten 
bauen lassen mit noch feiner abgestimmten Ködergewichtsbereichen. 

Und zwei neue Spielzeuge zu haben ist besser als nur eins


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich kann hier in Ägypten garnichts kaufen,Vossi.
> 
> Ich hab die nur im I-Net entdeckt und sie sagt zu mir ganz leise:
> 
> ...



solch ein vorgehen solltest du mal bei frauen anwenden!!!! |muahah:grins...


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*

...nur wirft es sich nicht grad gut mit 2 Ruten in der Hand 

Es gibt noch eine Morethan, da soll sich der Blank mit 10 gr. Ködern genauso gut aufladen wie mit Ködern um die 30 gr.

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...-109ML.html&XTCsid=t1k1cu0b6e54n6jf1qn1h5v7l4

Wenn die Morethan Gangster das genauso gut macht, wird es diese.

Da kann ich mal schnell zwischen einem 25gr. Snaps und nem kleinen 15 gr. Boss wechseln.

Das reizt mich schon. Wenn ich bedenke, dass man so etwas etliche Jahre haben wird ,finde ich es nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> solch ein vorgehen solltest du mal bei frauen anwenden!!!! |muahah:grins...




Das mache ich doch bei meiner lieben Frau,Stefan. 

...und es funktioniert seit fast 9 Jahren


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*



Tino schrieb:


> Das mache ich doch bei meiner lieben Frau,Stefan.
> 
> ...und es funktioniert seit fast 9 Jahren



schön... christian und ich greifen morgen früh wieder an... werd dir dann paar schöne bilder schicken und dann kannst dich vor neid in ner pyramide verkriechen...|jump:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*



Tino schrieb:


> ...nur wirft es sich nicht grad gut mit 2 Ruten in der Hand
> 
> Es gibt noch eine Morethan, da soll sich der Blank mit 10 gr. Ködern genauso gut aufladen wie mit Ködern um die 30 gr.
> 
> ...


 

Da bin ich mal drauf gespannt, ich bin nämlich immernoch davon überzeugt, dass es keine Rute gibt, die ein breites WG Feld optimal abdeckt. 

Ich würde mir auch lieber für das Geld eine Rute aufbauen/aufbauen lassen, da kriegt man schon ganz andere Sachen für #h


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*

Von 15-25 gr. finde ich nun nicht sooo weit auseinander.

Wenn sie es nicht packt, geht sie halt zurück.


Ganz andere Dinge bekommt man mit Sicherheit nicht in Sachen Blanks, die diese Daiwa dumm dastehen lassen.

Sicher ist es ein Massenprodukt,aber auf welchem Niveau.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat oder kennt diese Rute!!!*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> schön... christian und ich greifen morgen früh wieder an... werd dir dann paar schöne bilder schicken und dann kannst dich vor neid in ner pyramide verkriechen...|jump:




Warum sollte ich neidisch sein,Vossi.

Wenn ich nicht hier wäre ,könnte ich mir diese Rute nicht leisten.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Angeltag und gute Fische an die Ruten ! ! !

...und grüß mir den Christian von mir ! ! !


----------

